# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  أرتشف لحظه جنونكـ وسط عآإألم من خيآإل pics }! مجهودي ..~!!

## كبرياء

*مدخل ..}!*
*يـآ فرآغ .. حطم وحطم هالجروح ..~!*
*لآتزيد الهم فيني تكفى خل الجرح يروح ..*
*تكفى يآ قلبي خلآص ..* 
*مآأبي حتى طوآري هالألم ..* 
*آه يآقلبي .. تقوى .. وكآفي يآسنيني مزوح ..!~* 




*مرآحب جميعآ ..~!!*
*السسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..* 
*مسآئكم .. جود معطر بحب آل البيت ..~!!*
*مجموعهـ صور مرره عآجبنيني وحلويين حدهم ..~!*
*قلت أحطهم لكمـ تستفيدون منهمـ ..* 
*الصور مو بنآت ولآ أولآد <<~ كف* 
*هع أقصد يعني أنهم مجموعه أشيآء ..* 
*عدد الصور تقريبآ : 78*
*أتمنى تعجبكم ..~!!*
*والنقل مسمووح بشرط ذكر المصدر !~*


*النمآذج ..!~*
















*مخرج ..}!*
*أيييه أدري ..* 
*همي هذآ مآيزول ..* 
*وهم أدري ...* 
*جرحي بقلبي بيكون ..~*
*بس خلآص ..* 
*أنتهيت ..* 
*أنتهيت ..*
*ومآدريت أني بكيت ..!*
 

*الملف ثقيلون شوي هع*

*رآبط التحميل .. هنــــــــــــآآ {}*

*كبريآء*

----------


## المستحييل

*تسلم هالديات ياقلبي ..ويدوم لي هاالابداع ياعمري ..
مستحيلك..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
كبرياااااء ... مسائك عطر فواح ..
تم التحميــل
يسلموو حبيبتي ع الصور.. الجميــلة

----------


## Hussain.T

مبدعتنا كبرياء

اهلا بيك وبهالمواضيع الحلوه

صوور رووعه اكييد حتى بدون النماذج

طبعا و طبعا التحميل يتم الآن

يعطيك العافية ع المجهود الحلو

لاعدمنا هالمجهود الحلو

يسلموو

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

النماذج تبين ان الصور مررررررررة حلوين مثل صاحبتهم
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب كبرياء
على هيك صور حلوة وذوق
تم التحميل ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

صوررر روووعه 
تسلم هالدياات قمرررر
{ .. سأحاول لأرتشف لحظه جنوني ..~
 لأرسم بوسط عالم من خيالي بالفوتو هع ^_^  }

وجآآإإري التحميل حالاً 
يسلمووو غلاااتوو كبرياء ع المجهووود
لا عدمناااااك
تحيااااااتوووو

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

الموضوع قمة في الرووعهـ

النماذج رائعهـ والصور اروع 

حقاً انتي مبدعهـ

تحياتي

----------


## اللامع

*يسلمو عـ الجهود الرائعة* 
*الله لايحرمنا من جديدك الرائع*
***
***
*تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــه ماشاء الله 
مره مره حلوين 
يسلمووووو كبرياء على الذوق 
موفقه 
تحيآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو 
جاري التحميل

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير ..


طرح رآئع ومميز ج ـداً ..


بكل تأكيد تم آلتـ ح ـميل ^_^ ..


س ـلمت يمنآكِ آلمبدع ـه ..


وع ـطآكِ ربي الـ ع ـآفيه ..



دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يسلموو عالصوور مبين حلاوتهم 

<< جااري التحميل

لا عدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*~|{ مرآحب ..~!!*
*يسـلموو  على الطله الرووعهـ ..~*
*يعطيكم ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...!*
*لآعدمـ ....!!*
*سي يوو }!* 
*كبريآء ..~!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صور حلوووة*
*جاري التحميل*
*يعطيكِ العافيه كبريااء*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## كبرياء

*مسـآئكم الأبدآع ..{* 
*شآكره لـ توآصلكم الرووعهـ ...* 
*بعبير من جود ..* 
*ممتنه لجمـآل مروركم ..* 
*يعطيكـم ربي ألف عـآفيه ..* 
*ولآعدمـ ..* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

تسلمي خية 
على الابداع

----------


## كبرياء

ع ـوآفي ..}
حيآكم ..~

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره نعًوومين :)*

*تسلم الإيدين القميله كبريآء ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*وعؤبآل مآنشوف بهآلصور تصآميم قميله  ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مرحبتين يالغلا..
يعطيك العافية على جهودك.
مااااتقصري..
يتم التحميل..
الله يسعدك يارب ويوفقك.

----------


## كبرياء

*تسسلموون على التوآصل الرووعهـ ..!*
*وربي مآ يحرمنآ من جودكم ..*
*سلـآم ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

تسلمي مبدعتنااااا كبرياااااااء ع المجهوووود الرااااائع

ربي يعطييييييييييك العاااااااافية يا رب

" تــــــــــ التحميل ــــــــم "

ما نعدم هل المجهووووود

----------


## مضراوي

*صور روعه* 
*جآآري التحميل* 
*تتحياتووووو*

----------

